# FashionPhotoLab Introduction



## FashionPhotoLab (May 8, 2013)

Hi everybody,

Recently my friends and I decided to try ourselves in fashion photography.
So far we are just working on fulfilling our portfolio, trying different techniques, and just having fun.
we would really appreciate if you could provide any feedback regarding our work, website, anything you think we could work on etc.
Here is our website: www.fashionphotolab.com

Thank you in advance,
Best regards,
FashionPhotoLab Team


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2013)

Run a spell checker on the site.



> _*Stuio*_ photography - from 50 EUR for session (price might vary depending on the requirements)


----------



## Derrel (May 8, 2013)

Your work looks like student work. Cute girls as models, yes. But the lighting appears unrefined. The various seamless background work needs some nuance...some "Zazzz!", some specialty light modifying work. For example, some of the standing poses on plain gray seamless paper need some more definition...like some accent lighting done with a reflector and grid, or strip light, or even a snooted flash head...just "something". Same with the backgrounds...the backdrops on some of them are just plain-toned...have you seen the idea of firing a flash through a collection of drinking glasses filled with liquid, or firing a flash head into an array of aluminum pie plates taped to the in side of a cardboard box? Fashion work of this type is today at a VERY high level of both artistic and technical quality, so you've selected to work in a field where even one or two little "tricks" can be needed to set a plain shot apart.


----------



## FashionPhotoLab (May 10, 2013)

Thanks KmH, good catch


----------



## FashionPhotoLab (May 10, 2013)

Hi Derrel, thank you very much for your comments and tips. It's def. a long learning process and hopefully one day we'll have some great results. we really appreciate your feedback, we'll try a few things over our next shoot. Thanks again!


----------

